# rooting android. whats the benefits?



## joesaje (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a droid x running on android 2.3.3 I've tried using z4 root it installed but I didn't see anything different. Im new to rooting droid so idk what to do or what to look for


----------



## GreenLightPC (Jul 14, 2011)

Rooting has many benefits which are mentioned in the following web pages...

[Updated] Rooting Explained + Top 5 Benefits Of Rooting Your Android Phone
Five Great Reasons to Root Your Android Phone

Also, take a look at the comments at the bottom of this web page, they may help you too...

Rooting Android: Worth It Or Not?


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Rooting is nice to get rid of the apps, your provider "Thinks" you need and can't remove. ie: verizon feels my droidX and myself need Madden NFL, Skype, and a few assorted social networking apps.

I beg to differ, and froze them from working.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll be hones here when I had my Samsung moment it was rooted, and it actually a little faster, now I have had two Epics, the first I rooted, the second I didn't, the first one I rooted simply to get rid of the " bloat ware" and get the ads off of my phone that came with the free apps I downloaded. (I still had ads)
Now I am on my second Epic and it is NOT rooted, using Go launcher and I simply hide apps I don't want to see, Auto killer Froyo does the rest for me. Battery life the same as the epic I had rooted.


----------

